# Was Perusing Videos of the Ukraine Riots and Came Across This...



## AncientIrish (Apr 29, 2014)

(Warning: Violence).


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, I can't say I'm surprised. I've noticed that slingshots are pretty popular with rioters.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

I wonder what the velocity is? and what kind of effect is it having on the receiving end of those stones?


----------

